# Tiger Amazon Tangle



## UrbanJungles (Nov 22, 2009)

These are sub-adults that I've produced...from a line of Amazon Tree Boa that I originated. These are littermates.


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2009)

*Wow! Stunning! *


----------



## equuskat (Nov 23, 2009)

Danny, they're awesome!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------



## squamata99 (Nov 24, 2009)

Man I've seen some amazons including these that make me wonder if they are albino.  Those things are beautiful Danny.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Nov 25, 2009)

very impressive . Hands down some of the nicest looking snakes that I've seen in a while .


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Nov 25, 2009)

All I can say is WOW and HOW MUCH................Those are the best looking tigers I have ever seen.

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## UrbanJungles (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you guys, I have been working with this bloodline for many years now since I first found a striped female in a Suriname shipment almost 15 years ago.

There's alot of conjecture on whether or not some of these animals are by definition "albinos" hypos" etc...it's hard to pin down this sort of characteristic in a polymorphic species though.  Regardless of what they are, I think they are beautiful!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 14, 2009)

For those of you interested in this species, I will be holding a live radio episode on them this Friday night with some special guests so be sure to check it out!

_Call in live Friday night at 11pm e.s.t. with questions!!!_

*www.UrbanJunglesRadio.com*​


----------



## beetleman (Dec 14, 2009)

:drool:simply awesome.............nuff said:}


----------

